# Has anyone failed a university class before?



## lonelyghost (Nov 13, 2015)

Im on the verge of saying f*** it to everything right now, and increasing my possibility of failure which has yet to happen. just wondering if anyone has ever failed a university class.. what happened? how did you move on? what did you do about it? idk.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I've failed before. I've also dropped a lot of classes before. Although I don't know the details of your situation and where you want to be education and career wise, I highly recommend taking it easy for now and focusing on dealing with your mental health issues. Mental health exceeds the importance of school/work; mental health is freaking up there with food and shelter in terms of needs. If it is too late to drop the class you are failing, you might be able to use an academic renewal to remove it from your transcript. Obviously an academic renewal is a one-time thing; use it wisely. Anyway, focus on your health for now. Keep it light with no more than 2 or so classes. Fix your mental health, and all else (education/career) will follow more easily.


----------



## lonelyghost (Nov 13, 2015)

Qolselanu said:


> I've failed before. I've also dropped a lot of classes before. Although I don't know the details of your situation and where you want to be education and career wise, I highly recommend taking it easy for now and focusing on dealing with your mental health issues. Mental health exceeds the importance of school/work; mental health is freaking up there with food and shelter in terms of needs. If it is too late to drop the class you are failing, you might be able to use an academic renewal to remove it from your transcript. Obviously an academic renewal is a one-time thing; use it wisely. Anyway, focus on your health for now. Keep it light with no more than 2 or so classes. Fix your mental health, and all else (education/career) will follow more easily.


I am nearing the end of my first semester of university and have taken 4 courses, 2 of which are mandatory for my degree. i started off fine, but slowly felt myself falling deeper into this hole in my head and i feel awful. i can't think straight, i have little motivation. and i am drawn to the idea of taking it easy. next semester i could take 2 courses and focus on myself, my getting better. because i've just been going through life ignoring it


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

lonelyghost said:


> I am nearing the end of my first semester of university and have taken 4 courses, 2 of which are mandatory for my degree. i started off fine, but slowly felt myself falling deeper into this hole in my head and i feel awful. i can't think straight, i have little motivation. and i am drawn to the idea of taking it easy. next semester i could take 2 courses and focus on myself, my getting better. because i've just been going through life ignoring it


Taking 2 courses and working on yourself is a good idea. You don't want to end up like me. I tried to power thru school despite chronic depression. I just ended up wasting money, not passing classes, and got a GPA that is taking forever to improve.


----------



## lonelyghost (Nov 13, 2015)

Qolselanu said:


> Taking 2 courses and working on yourself is a good idea. You don't want to end up like me. I tried to power thru school despite chronic depression. I just ended up wasting money, not passing classes, and got a GPA that is taking forever to improve.


but i feel like i am wasting time. i dont want to feel like im trying to catch up with life and everybody else. i don't feel okay but i don't want to be left behind either


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

lonelyghost said:


> but i feel like i am wasting time. i dont want to feel like im trying to catch up with life and everybody else. i don't feel okay but i don't want to be left behind either


You are not wasting time, and what other people are doing in life doesn't matter. I don't know the specifics of the trouble you are having. But whether its anxiety/depression/whatever, the fact that you are having to deal and work on it is an inherently impressive act. And any amount of time you use to improve your own health (physical or mental) is never a waste of time.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not in university, but I'm in a course at the moment and I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that its a certainty I am going to fail. It ends in the next 2 weeks. I wasn't ready for it at this current point in my life, it was too much for me. I want to get that qualification still though. I will have to try again.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not in college yet but my brother has failed half of his classes so I guess I'll just tell his story. He's taken the same classes for three years straight, got kicked out of his university because of this, and now attends a community college. He's 21, turning 22 next month, and should be graduating this year like his peers but it probably won't happen until 2+ more years. He's gotten a lot of beatings and yelling from my parents because of this but he's an adult now so they can't do anything about it. 

I think my brother just doesn't give a **** anymore. All he does is play games 24/7, complain about everything when he's not playing games, and constantly put me down because of his own insecurities. My dad is looking for jobs in California to get as far away as possible from my brother so he can just fend for himself and won't be toxic to our family. My dad's going to fly to Cali on Friday to do an interview with Apple which I'm really excited about.  

Also, you're only 19 and have so much time ahead of you! Do you happen to go to a good university? Maybe that's why you feel so behind everyone else. I'm sure if you went to a community college you'd feel ahead of most of the people there. Just know that you're not the only one feeling this way and even if you don't believe it, there's a lot of people trying to catch up to where you are in life. So yeah, sorry if my post is all jumbled up, it's late at night and I can't really think straight.


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

This will be my first semester failing a University level class (full disclosure I'm an old person).

I'm so sad (not about being old, about failing the class).

I'm fighting feelings of panic at night because of it, losing sleep. It sucks, but I'm going to pick myself and move forward next semester. Luckily I don't have to take that class again.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

I've failed most of my classes this year for the same reasons and they're probably going to kick me out too but it's not the end of the world, especially nowadays where we have so many options. I'm just going to ride it out and see what happens for now since it's too late to backtrack but just take care of yourself as your number one priority and then university. Initially stuff like this will hit big but after the initial shock of it, it'll be a lot easier to set out all your options and see everything more clearly. University will always be there for you when you get back to it and it's not worth having to keep failing courses but still having to pay for them in the long run.

If you need or want to, you could go to your university's student advisor/counsellor (or whatever they're called there) and tell them about your situation so they can help you out and give you advice on what to do. Just so you have that extra bit of guidance along the way.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah. life happens, everybody fails a university class at least once. i've failed like 3 lmao. and dropped at least 10. if you catch back up the next semester with bringing your GPA up it shouldn't be a problem. retaking the class and acing it also looks really good on your transcript. i'm still riding a 3.5 GPA now and still applying to schools to transfer.

if you're at a school where you aren't going to transfer, your GPA doesn't really matter though (if you keep it above passing). unless you're applying to graduate school or going on to be a doctor or something, employers don't look at GPAs. they look at degrees, experience, and additional certifications or qualifications.


----------



## Elec (Nov 18, 2015)

Failed Math last year, passed the repeat - only because my lecturer bumped me up a few %.

Think i'm going to fail it again this semester... :\


----------



## lonelyghost (Nov 13, 2015)

Elec said:


> Failed Math last year, passed the repeat - only because my lecturer bumped me up a few %.
> 
> Think i'm going to fail it again this semester... :\


i hope for the best  i know how you're feeling


----------



## lonelyghost (Nov 13, 2015)

regimes said:


> yeah. life happens, everybody fails a university class at least once. i've failed like 3 lmao. and dropped at least 10. if you catch back up the next semester with bringing your GPA up it shouldn't be a problem. retaking the class and acing it also looks really good on your transcript. i'm still riding a 3.5 GPA now and still applying to schools to transfer.
> 
> if you're at a school where you aren't going to transfer, your GPA doesn't really matter though (if you keep it above passing). unless you're applying to graduate school or going on to be a doctor or something, employers don't look at GPAs. they look at degrees, experience, and additional certifications or qualifications.


i guess i just have this fear that if i fail i'm only losing more precious time, but you're right, life does happen. and i'm not the only one. i don't plan on transferring schools, i just really want this semester to end so i can do better next time


----------



## lonelyghost (Nov 13, 2015)

Xisha said:


> I've failed most of my classes this year for the same reasons and they're probably going to kick me out too but it's not the end of the world, especially nowadays where we have so many options. I'm just going to ride it out and see what happens for now since it's too late to backtrack but just take care of yourself as your number one priority and then university. Initially stuff like this will hit big but after the initial shock of it, it'll be a lot easier to set out all your options and see everything more clearly. University will always be there for you when you get back to it and it's not worth having to keep failing courses but still having to pay for them in the long run.
> 
> If you need or want to, you could go to your university's student advisor/counsellor (or whatever they're called there) and tell them about your situation so they can help you out and give you advice on what to do. Just so you have that extra bit of guidance along the way.


yeah, after i took a year off after high school, starting up in university hit me hard. i didn't see it coming. it was such a shock, it's been overwhelming. i have an appointment with my school counsellor next week so i'm hoping to get some guidance there. i just feel things started at such a fast pace, i just want some time to breathe and deal with my thoughts. i can't focus when my mind keeps discouraging me


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

lonelyghost said:


> i guess i just have this fear that if i fail i'm only losing more precious time, but you're right, life does happen. and i'm not the only one. i don't plan on transferring schools, i just really want this semester to end so i can do better next time


i understand that fear. but you'll get it done in your own time. making mistakes, stumbling and learning from failure is never a waste of time though. it's gonna be okay.  that goes for everyone on this board!


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh,of course. Makes it hard to pass when you hardly ever show up. What happened? Nothing,just waited for them to say something about it


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I failed 3 classes at uni and graduated with a 50% GPA, so I did really **** basically. I now work in my dream job, so failing doesn't have to be the end of your ambitions.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Just think about it. You are paying for the courses you're taking. I was pissed for having to retake Accounting. I had to get a tutor. I barely passed that class with a freakin C.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

I failed a module last year (and the re-sit) and wouldn't have been allowed into second year but for my 'extenuating circumstances' (SA). And this year is going pretty much the same as last. I don't even really want to be here, it feels like a waste of time and money.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Introduction to Physics. This class makes or breaks engineers at my school. Our professor started the course with "If you fail this class then you should probably change your major." I'm not even in an engineering program. I just took it because I thought "Physics sounds fun" without realizing it was where other students dreams go to die.

Failed but I don't feel bad about it.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Finals is basically next week, and I haven't even think of beginning to study yet. My math class final is 45% of my grade so I hope and cry every second that I will not fail.

How could they decide to put finals week two weeks after Thanksgivings break when we have winter break right after finals is over? This is just a waste of time and money having to fly home and back and back home for two weeks of stress.


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

If I failed "a" university class? Pff I failed like 20 of them, lucky for me I can just keep repeating the classes that I failed, obviously each try costs me money.

What happen? Well depression happened, can't focus on studying when my mind runs amok.

How did I move on? I didn't, I keep trying to this very day.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

*Raises hand* 

I failed my first year. I was deep down and at the bottom. It was the first time I ever got a "fail" on a subject before. I failed in every subject. 

I got my priorities straight, got happier, redid it and passed all subjects. Now I am half-done with my second year, and the closer I get to finishing the harder I work. The 3 and last year is going to be baby food. 

Engineering is a very hard course though which requires 10 hours per day on average invested every day to get an average C across all subjects. It's wrong to use the word hard, but It requires a lot of time investment because there is so much they want you to learn.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

scooby said:


> I'm not in university, but I'm in a course at the moment and I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that its a certainty I am going to fail. It ends in the next 2 weeks. I wasn't ready for it at this current point in my life, it was too much for me. I want to get that qualification still though. I will have to try again.


Why? What kind of subjects? Many subjects are very easy and can be done in 5 days maximum. Mostly, reading subjects.

It's also very easy to run through maths under college level. You can run through a book in 5 days if you invest 10+ hours every day for the next 5 days.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I failed one class and retook it that summer. The new grade replaced the old grade in my GPA calculations. Failing a class wrecked my Dean's List streak and I wasn't thrilled.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I failed Stats in my first semester, though I blame my university adviser more or less because she put me in a junior level math course in my first semester ever of university with mediocre math skill.

I retook it last sem and passed with a B, thank god... my gpa is still not ideal though. Mostly because I have a few C's. My major is strenuous, as most STEM majors are.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I failed all six classes because it was too late for me to drop out. So I stopped showing up to school. The system is ****ing bull****.


----------



## dn560 (Dec 5, 2015)

well what i did was tried to just rush the 3yrs, ended failing because i was sick with thyroid issues and anxiety and depression ended up failing and getting kicked out. my advice to you would be to do the mandatory courses and like work at a slow pace or at your pace. dont give up cuz you gonna regret it, i said fck everything and i regret every second of it, believe me it bites me in the ***, dont make the mistake.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Haha I just left uni because I'm failing everything lol. In four semesters I've gotten at least one F or D each semester leading to a 1 point something GPA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Honestly, I could have avoided most of those bad grades if I had just withdrawn. This would get me a "W" on my transcript but it's still better than an F. But I have an exaggerated sense of my own abilities and keep holding on to the idea that I'll pull through even when I won't.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes, quote a bit. 
I go to University of Maryland online now. It seems to go better for me. Of course I have anxiety issues and going to a physical class was making it worse and to be honest, I found it all to boring and not for me. I gave it two years.
I also have depression, worked full time ad for a while before my grandma died, I helped take care of her. Also had a half brother who constantly put me down. I'm still trying to finish at 24 and I'm almost there. I almost gave up; cant tell you how many times. I skipped semesters ad failed many classes or obtained unsatisfying grades.
You are young, don't give up..Please.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I flunked my whole second year of college. Check your school's grade forgiveness policies to see where you stand. Every school gives you a second chance to repeat the course, but the limitations for each course/attempt can vary depending on the school. I lived with a grad student who failed two classes during her undergrad years and I believe that she already has her Master's.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I would have failed my Calculus class had I not decided it would be best to drop it. I retook it and got a C so I passed, which is good enough. 
I almost failed Organic Chemistry as well but luckily I _barely_ passed. Thank god I didn't have to retake it, I hated it so much. Aside from those two, I haven't been in danger of failing any other class.


----------

